# أين يقام اختبار الـ pmp في الرياض ؟



## أ بـو بـد ر (11 يناير 2010)

السؤال في العنوان و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmedafatah (11 يناير 2010)

يقام في شركة Prometric التابعة لشركة تدريب الخليج ت/4160123


----------



## عمادعبداللة (13 يناير 2010)

فى البروماتيرك سنتر طريق خريص قبل مدخل شارع التخصصى


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (16 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------

